# Nock vane position on a drop away rest ?



## catcat (Oct 24, 2005)

Do I place the nock vane or feather up, down or to the left I shoot right handed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It shouldn't matter but better safe then sorry so put it up.:wink: Unless it is a shoot thru stlye drop away then put it down.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

On my Zero Effects I shoot cock vane down as is recommended by Muzzy. On every other drop away I have ever shot I went with cock vane up.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Vane placement*

I always shoot with cock vane up because I don't lit one of the vanes touching my face at full draw. 
Actually with a dropaway it should be a personal choice.


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have to shoot cock vane to the left. (r handed shooter) if i to do it any other way.. my vanes contact my cables and who knows whatelse.

this is with a trophy ridge dropaway /plunger style rest.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Brown Hornet has it right. I shoot an APA Safari Twister. It's a shoot thru d/a rest. It has to have the cock vane/feather down to work properly.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I recently set-up a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest. I put cock vane up, but according to the powder test, i was getting a swipe on the bott of both of the other vanes. The notch in the Pronghorn is fairly deep, is anyone shooting cock vane down on this rest?

I had it coming to full-up about the final 1.5-2" of draw. I could get rid of the contact by setting it to come up waaayyyy late, like last 1/2" of draw, but i'm not sure i want to do that.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

nccrutch said:


> I recently set-up a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest....I had it coming to full-up about the final 1.5-2" of draw. I could get rid of the contact by setting it to come up waaayyyy late, like last 1/2" of draw, but i'm not sure i want to do that.


I'd make sure that the return spring has the proper tension on it before going to that extreme.:secret:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

nccrutch said:


> I recently set-up a Trophy Taker Pronghorn rest. I put cock vane up, but according to the powder test, i was getting a swipe on the bott of both of the other vanes. The notch in the Pronghorn is fairly deep, is anyone shooting cock vane down on this rest?
> 
> I had it coming to full-up about the final 1.5-2" of draw. I could get rid of the contact by setting it to come up waaayyyy late, like last 1/2" of draw, but i'm not sure i want to do that.


I set mine to come up 1" - 1.5" before stop. Always have shot these odd vane up. On my Mathews drop away, i cut 1/4" off the posts. The huge wings served no purpose and got in the way...not so with TTaker on my Bowtech.


----------

